# Concrete flatwork needed



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi folks, 

As the header imply's, im looking for someone that can take care of a small flatwork job for me. (Its a driveway addition, measuring roughly 8'x32') 

Thanks


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

To tag along with this, I too am looking to have an RV pad poured and am need of someone to get me a quote. No idea what it should cost. Anyone who has experience and tools, please PM me. I live in Herriman.

Thanks!

HunterDavid


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I've got a friend who works for SL County now but used to run a concrete crew. He does sidejobs from time to time and is an expert finisher. I'll talk to him and see if he wants to give you guys bids. I help him on his sidework, and he will give a fair price for premium work.


----------

